# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Lào tự túc?

## chuotyeugao

Đợt này đang tính đi du lịch Lào. Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Lào tự túc* chia sẻ với mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Lào tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

*Từ Việt Nam – Lào*

Bạn có thể xuất phát sang đất nước này từ Sài Gòn, Hà Nội bằng máy bay hay xe khách.

- Từ Hà Nội có thể mua vé xe sang Lào đi Vientiane tại số 3A Nguyễn Gia Thiều, xuất cảnh ở cửa khẩu Cầu Treo. Hay vào Vinh, mua vé xe bus đi Xiêng Khoảng qua cửa khẩu Nậm Cắn vào các ngày thứ ba, thứ năm, thứ sáu, Chủ nhật với giá khoảng 200.000 – 300.000 đồng. Nhà xe sẽ đóng dấu xuất nhập cảnh, nên bạn không phải lo lắng thủ tục.

- Từ TP. HCM, bạn có thể đi đường bộ sang Lào qua cửa khẩu ở Kon Tum, Quảng Trị, Huế hoặc Quy Nhơn.

Ngoài ra, nếu có xe (máy, ô tô...) và muốn tự lái, bạn có thể xin giấy phép liên vận Việt - Lào tại Sở GTVT.

*Tại Lào:*

Phương tiện di chuyển chính tại Lào là xe tuk tuk và xe pickup (một dạng xe tải nhỏ). Lịch trình xe luôn có sẵn tại các bến xe hay công ty du lịch.

Mẹo để tiết kiệm tiền và thời gian di chuyển tại Lào:

Nên đi chung xe tuk tuk với các du khách khác để tiết kiệm.

Mua vé xe pickup trước một ngày và không nên mua khứ hồi.

Đến bất kỳ điểm du lịch nào nên hỏi về tuyến đến thắng cảnh tiếp theo trước khi tham quan.

Thuê du học sinh Việt làm hướng dẫn viên du lịch.

*Thời gian cần cho chuyến tham quan:*

Bạn cần ít nhất 5 ngày để có thể tới những điểm đến nổi tiếng nhất ở Lào nhưng thông thường, các phượt thủ thường lên lịch trình từ 8 – 9 ngày để khám phá trọn vẹn cảnh quan của đất nước Triệu Voi cho bõ công đi.

Bạn có thể đến Lào vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm, song trước khi đến cần biết mùa chính xác của quốc gia này để chuẩn bị đồ chống nắng hay đồ đi mưa.

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Dịch vụ du lịch ở Lào khá phát triển, nên có khá nhiều nhà nghỉ bình dân (giá từ 8 - 12USD). Một số khách sạn, nhà nghỉ được dân du lịch truyền miệng về chất lượng, giá cả như Long Dao ĐT:  (865-21-990-386); RiverSide Hotel Ban Mixay – P.O.box 2846 – Vien Tiane, Lao PDR ĐT:  (856-21) 244390; SAYSOULY GUEST HOUSE 23 Th. Manthatulat, Vientian tel: 218 384. Kounxavan Guest House; SuanPhao GH 071 252 229, Vongpanya (7-10$) 071 212 039 hơi xa trung tâm; Marry GH 071252 325.

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Trong các điểm đến của Lào thì cố đô LuangPrabang là nơi xứng đáng để bạn tiêu tốn nhiều thời gian cũng như tiền bạc nhất. Tại đây, bạn có thể tới thăm hệ thống chùa chiền nguy nga tráng lệ của cố đô như chùa Wat Xieng Thong, Wat Visunarath, Wat Mai, Wat Aham, Wat Sene… và cả Chùa Phật tích của người Việt bên bờ Mekong…

Ngoài ra, bạn đừng quên lên đỉnh Wat Tham Phousi vào buổi chiều để ngắm hoàng hôn trên sông Mêkông và toàn cảnh LuangPrabang khi chiều hôm. Tham gia chợ đêm ở Lào (họp từ 17h - 22h), mua sắm đồ lưu niệm, thưởng thức món ngon. Các địa danh khác không thể bỏ qua ở đây gồm Bảo tàng cung điện hoàng gia, thác Tat Khuangsi, động Pak Ou, bản Phanom, bản Xiêng men nằm bên kia sông cũng thú vị không kém.

Các ngôi chùa đều nằm khá gần nhau, mở cửa từ 8-17h . Nếu vào bên trong chùa để tham quan và cầu phúc du khách sẽ phải trả lệ phí.

Xiêng Khoảng, nơi có di sản văn hóa Cánh đồng Chum nổi tiếng thế giới là đích đến thứ hai trong hành trình chinh phục xứ chùa Tháp. Sau khi tham quan địa danh này, nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể ghé qua Bản Ang, Lắt Sén và Bản Sua để khám phá và tìm hiểu về văn hóa, đời sống của đất nước an hem.

Từ Xiêng Khoảng hàng ngày có một chuyến xe bus đi LuangPrabang vào 8h30 sáng.

Phương tiện để khám phá Vientiane tuyệt nhất là xe đạp (với giá 1USD/1 giờ). Địa danh này có các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng là: Pha That Luang, Wat Simuang (chùa Mẹ - nơi các nhà sư thường làm lễ buộc chỉ cổ tay cầu phúc cho dân), chùa Sisaket (bảo tàng của hàng ngàn bức tượng Phật lớn nhỏ và bằng nhiều chất liệu), vườn Phật, tượng đài chiến thắng Patuxay, Black Stupa. Điểm mua sắm bạn không nên bỏ qua tại đây là chợ Sáng (morning market).

*Gợi ý lịch trình du lịch bụi tại Lào như sau:*

Từ Hà Nội:

1. Lịch trình theo cung Cánh đồng Chum - LuangPrabang - Vang Viêng – Vientiane. Với hành trình này, bạn chỉ mất khoảng 5 ngày để tham quan. Song song với điều đó, bạn có thể mang thật nhiều quà, đồ thủ công truyền thống, mỹ nghệ hay thổ cẩm với giá rất rẻ từ thủ đô Vientiane về Việt Nam.

2. Lịch trình Hà Nội – Cửa khẩu Na Mèo – Sầm Nưa Cánh đồng Chum. Lịch trình này mất khoảng 8 ngày.

Từ Sài Gòn:

Từ TP.HCM bạn bắt xe khách đi Kon Tum, qua Lào bằng cửa khẩu Bờ Y – Phou Keua – Pakse - Vientiane - Luang Prabang - qua cửa khẩu Cầu Treo (đường Tám) ở Hà Tĩnh rồi từ đó theo đường nội địa trở về TP.HCM. Để tham quan hết các địa danh theo lịch trình, bạn cần khoảng 9 ngày, 8 đêm.


*- Về Ăn uống và đặc sản*

Về cơ bản, món ăn Lào khá giống Việt Nam nên dễ thưởng thức và gần gũi. Các món bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây là các món nướng, lạp, xôi trắng… Thức uống thì có bia Lào, loại bia được xưng tụng ngon nhất Đông Nam Á.




Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Lào click vào *du lịch Lào* - *du lich Lao*

Chúc các bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## fiditour6

Lào là  một đất nước tươi đẹp con người hiền hòa  dễ mến có cộng đồng người Việt rải rác khắp nơi thuận lợi cho việc giao  thương. Lào có chung đường biên giới với Việt Nam kéo dài từ Lai Châu  tới Kontum với nhiều cửa khẩu quốc tế. Từ Việt Nam rất dễ dàng đi du  lịch Lào bằng đường bộ mà không cần phải mua tour, đặc biệt chính phủ  hai nước đã ký hiệp định về vận tải cho phép xe ôtô các loại có thể  “transit” qua lại.
 Đi ôtô tự lái có ưu điểm là chủ động thời gian đi  lại, chi phí cho chuyến đi ít tốn kém, có thể đi được nhiều điểm du  lịch, ngắm được nhiều phong cảnh trên đường đi. Tuy nhiên, với đặc điểm  dân cư thưa thớt nên các dịch vụ về xe cộ còn rất thiếu nên phải đi xe  có chất lượng tốt, đường xá phía Bắc quanh co nhiều đèo dốc nếu đi mùa  mưa thì không an toàn lắm.
 Một số kinh nghiệm dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn có một chuyến du lịch thú vị ở đất nước Triệu Voi khi đi du lịch bằng ô tô tự lái.
 - Ôtô cần bảo đưỡng toàn bộ trước khi đi, kiểm tra  lốp xe nếu mòn quá cần thay ngay, nên mang theo một bơm, dụng cụ vá xe  tạm thời.
 - Làm thủ tục transit tại sở giao thông công chính  các tỉnh sau 4 ngày thì có thể lấy được. Sổ transit có hiệu lực một  tháng, khi làm thủ tục chú ý là xin đi và về tất cả các cửa khẩu đề  phòng chúng ta có thể thay đổi lịch trình khi về đỡ rắc rối đối với các  cơ quan chức năng khi đi qua các cửa khẩu nhớ giữ tất cả các giấy tờ  liên quan .
 - Bơm đầy xăng tại của khẩu vì bên đó xăng rất đắt, mua dự phòng một số đồ ăn, nước uống và thuốc men.
 - Chuẩn bị bản đồ ở Việt Nam và bản đồ  Lào. Tìm hiểu qua bản đồ Google.
 - Tiền tệ của Lào là tiền Kip có thể đổi từ đôla.  Tốt nhất là ta nên đổi trước một số tiền ở Việt Nam qua phố Hàng Da, vừa  tiện lợi vừa được giá.
 - Xây dựng lịch trình là một phần rất quan trọng  quyết định thành công của chuyến đi. Với tổng diện tích 236.800 km2, khí  hậu nhiệt đới, địa hình hiểm trở, chủ yếu là đồi núi và cao nguyên, nếu  đi hết cả nước Lào phải mất 20 ngày với 2 vùng Bắc Lào và Bắc Trung  Lào, Nam Lào và Nam Trung Lào. Do đó chúng ta phải tính toán số ngày và  những điểm cần đi để lên lịch trình nhằm giảm sự ngược đường.
 Theo kinh nghiệm của tôi một chuyến đi vào khoảng 8  ngày là hợp lý. Nếu ở phía Bắc ta có thể đi theo những tuyến sau  Hà  Nội – Cửa khẩu Na Mèo – Sầm Nưa  Cánh đồng Chum  - Cố đô Luang PraBang -   Luang Namtha – Oudomxay về cửa khẩu Tây Trang Điện Biên. Nếu có thời  gian vào mùa khô và người dẫn đường tốt ta có thể từ Luang Namtha đi  Houei Xai tham quan ngã ba biên giới Miến - Lào - Thái cửa ngõ đi vào  Tam Giác Vàng.
 - Hướng dẫn viên bên đó rất đắt từ 30 - 60 $ một  ngày. Đến từng địa điểm có thể  tìm các cửa hàng người Việt  nhờ thuê  phiên dịch hoặc nhờ thuê sinh viên du học Việt Nam giá chỉ khoảng  100,000 kip ngày.
 - Giá cả  sinh hoạt ở bên Lào nói chung là cao hơn Việt Nam

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
127-129 Nguyễn Huệ . Q 1
NGUYỄN THỊ CẨM HÒA
Dt: 0908.084.385
Mail:camhoa@fiditour.com
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline3

----------


## hangnt

_Đất Lào được kẹp giữa Sông Mê Kông và dãy núi Trường Sơn, do đó để tới mảnh đất này bạn có thể đi từ nhiều hướng khác nhau. Những điểm du lịch thu hút nhất đó là thủ đô Viêng Chăn (Vientiane), cố đô Luông Pha Băng (Luang Prabang), thị trấn Vang Vieng với những phong cảnh đẹp tuyệt trần cùng với những tour mạo hiểm. Ngoài ra nếu có thời gian bạn có thể đi Cánh Đồng Chum ở Phonesavanh (Xieng Khuang), khu vực Nam Lào thì đừng bỏ qua Pakse và những vùng xunh quanh Pakse. Đặc biệt bạn đừng bỏ qua những ngôi chùa ở Lào, nếu tìm hiểu kỹ bạn sẽ thấy nó rất đặc biệt và không giống với Cam hay Thái. Nếu đi vào dịp Tết BunPimay thì bạn còn được tham gia lễ hội té nước truyền thống rất vui nhộn. Một vài lời dẫn truyện, và giờ là một số thông tin về Du lich Lao, các bạn đọc sẽ thấy có nhiều điều thú vị và hữu ích._

*Đi đến Lào như thế nào?

Đi đường hàng không*

Từ Hà Nội có chuyến bay thẳng HAN đi VTE, Luong Prabang của VNair kết hợp với Laos Air. Trước nhiều bạn nói giá của Laos Air rẻ hơn, nhưng mình check lại thì thấy VietNamAirlines rẻ hơn. Giá khoảng 2t8 cho 1 chiều. Nhưng máy bay và dịch vụ của Laos thì tốt hơn Vietnamair. Các bạn xem thêm thông tin về giá và chuyến bay tại : www.laoairlines.com và VNA nhé.

*Xe khách, giường nằm sang Lào

Từ Sài Gòn đi Lào*

Thông thường các bạn ở Sài Gòn sang Lào sẽ đi Pakse trước, sau đó đi các tỉnh khác từ đây. Thông tin xe sang Pakse:

Từ Sài Gòn đi Siphadon – Champasak – Pakse có nhà xe Bình Minh 9/8 Phan Huy Ích, p14, q Gò Vấp (gần Quang Trung) (800k/vé – 0989475787) A. Sơn: 0918.714 679 A. Phước: 0918.770 397 / C. Trang (ở Lào): 0085.6208446699.Hoặc đi từ Sài Gòn lên Gia Lai, rồi từ Gia Lai đi Pakse của Mai Linh. Giá vé tham khảo thôi nhé, bạn hỏi nhà xe để có giá cụ thể. Xe 16 chỗ, khởi hành lúc 5h sáng. Xe đi cũng ok, có chất hàng hóa dưới chân.Nhà xe Minh Vũ: Pakse – Campuchia – Sài Gòn. Liên hệ: 020.99911838 / 02056424555 / 020 55130 550 / 84.989961239 (khởi hành 5h sáng thứ 2 đến thứ 7 và CN.

*Từ Hà Nội đi Lào*

Có nhiều cách đi bằng đường bộ từ Hà Nội đi Vientiane. Nhưng thông thường các bạn đi bằng những cách sau:

Bạn có thể mua vé xe khách giường nằm ở bến xe nước ngầm, giá 500k VND/ vé. Xe chạy từ bến xe nước ngầm lúc 19h hàng ngày. Xe khách có 2 loại, 1 là xe biển Việt Nam có công ty 27-7 và công ty 14-Việt Nam (nên đi): chạy các ngày 3-5-7 trong tuần. Xe biển Lào chạy các ngày thứ 2-4-6-CN hàng tuần. Xe sẽ theo đường 1 và rẽ đi đường 8 Hà Tĩnh qua của khẩu Cầu Treo (Việt Nam), bên Lào là cửa khẩu Nam Phao. Nhà xe sẽ đóng dấu xuất nhập cảnh giúp hành khách, nên bạn không phải lo lắng thủ tục. Xe chạy từ HN 19h, đến cửa khẩu khoảng 5h00-6h00 sáng, chờ đến 7h30 thì làm thủ tục xuất cảnh. Sau khi xuất cảnh, xe chạy đến bến xe khách Vientiane khoảng 15h. Sẽ có nhiều xe lam -tuk tuk đón bạn, bạn nói khách sạn họ sẽ đưa đến nơi, nhiều lái xe tuk tuk có thể nói tiếng Việt nên có thể yên tâm, người Lào hiền lành, chân thật và thoải mái, nên bạn không phải lo lắng gì.

Xe chất lượng cao HAN – VTE: Thứ Tư, Sáu và Chủ nhật, xe Lào 45c chất lượng cao, người Lào lái, an toàn, chu đáo và nhanh, xe điều hòa, nước uống, hướng dẫn viên. Chạy thẳng, không bắt khách. Giá vé: 22.00$/pax. Giờ chạy: 19.30h. Có mặt tập trung lúc 18.30h tại VP số 3A Nguyễn Gia Thiều. Đến VienTiane lúc 16.00h ngày hôm sau. Xe liên doanh, chạy tất cả các ngày trong tuần, người Việt lái, xe 45c, điều hòa. Có chở hàng hóa, không đổi xe, chạy thẳng. Giá vé: 17.00$/pax (~300.000d). Tập trung: 18.00h tại số 3A Nguyễn Gia Thiều. Xe chạy lúc 19.30h.

*Từ Hà Nội đi Pakse*

Từ Hà Nội đi xe khách xuống Đồng Hới Quảng Bình, rồi từ đây mua vé đi Pakse. Thông tin về tuyến xe Đồng hới – Pakse: HTX cơ khí vận tải ô tô Huy Hoàng. Đi tại Đồng Hới, xuất bến 6h45, thứ 5 hàng tuần. Liên hệ: 052.3828939, DĐ: 097.3700939. ĐT Lào: 51463789.

Một nhà xe khác là VietLaoBus, đt 0914425788 (anh Lương), giá 950k, xuất phát 18h30, không đi ngày thứ 5, thời gian chạy 26 đến 27 tiếng, lộ trình: Hà Nội(25 Tống Duy Tân) – Nậm cắn (Nghệ An) – Xiêng Khoảng – Luang Prabang (Bến xe phía bắc, ban na luông gần sân bay Luang Prabang).

*Vientiane đi Bangkok*

Có tuyến xe bus chạy thẳng mới mở giá khoảng 250.000kip, xe có 2 chuyến chạy khoảng 5.pm – 6pm. Bạn đi từ bến xe nước ngầm nếu nhanh thì đến bến xe Đồng Đội (Vientiane) khoảng 3h chiều, muộn thì khoảng 5.30pm. Sau đó bạn phải đi tuk tuk sang bến xe chợ sáng (Tà Lạt Sáo) để mua vé đi thẳng lên Bangkok hoặc Nongkhai. Nếu nhanh thì bạn cũng chỉ mua vé đi được Nongkhai thôi chứ vé đi bangkok thì giờ đấy đã muộn rồi. Từ Nongkhai hoặc Udon lên Bangkok thì có khá nhiều xe, nên mua vé xe VIP ngồi cho thoải mái cỡ 700bath/1 người, còn xe khoảng 350-400bath chạy đỗ nhiều điểm rất mất thời gian và mệt nữa (đi xe bên Thái cho chất lượng).

Xe từ Xieng khoang về Tp Vinh: liên hệ Việt: 0913 382 200 – 0985 522 999 – 01234 898 898; điện thoại ở Lào : 20506 8668 – 20259 8668 – 20518 7435.

*Đi xe ô tô tự lái sang Lào*

Trước hết cần phải làm thủ tục cho xe. Bạn cần lên Sở giao thông để làm thủ tục liên vận Việt Lào (ở Hà Nội là làm ở Cao Bá Quát hoặc Trần Phú Hà Đông), thủ tục đơn giản:Giấy đăng ký xe (bắt buộc phải chính chủ hoặc xe công ty, nếu không chính chủ phải nhờ người có tên đăng ký xe ký).Đơn xin cấp giấy (nếu chính chủ thì chính chủ ký, nếu xe tên công ty thì giám đốc ký đóng dấu)Chỗ ghi tên cửa khẩu đi: nên ghi là tất cả các cửa khẩu, còn nếu bắt ghi chính xác thì bạn cứ ghi khoảng 4 cửa khẩu, ví dụ như ở Hà Nội đi thì ghi cửa khấu: Cầu treo, Lao Bảo, Nậm Kắn, Cha lo…Lệ phí: 50.000VND/xeThời gian nhận và trả giấy chỉ trong 3 ngày.

*Nhà nghỉ khách sạn ở Lào*

Các bạn nên check giá cũng như xác định vị trí của các Khách sạn nhà nghỉ qua trang đặt phòng uy tín Agoda.com, đa phần mọi người vẫn hay book phòng qua đây. Việc này sẽ chủ động cho bạn trong việc lưu trú, không mất thời gian qua đó rồi mới đi tìm phòng. Một điều nữa là khách sạn nhà nghỉ ở Lào có khá nhiều chủ là người Việt, do đó nếu thích bạn có thể chọn nhà nghỉ người Việt để có thể giao tiếp thuận lợi. Một số gợi ý cho các bạn :

*Tại Vientiane, một số khách sạn có thể ở được như :*

Khách Sạn Family Hotel và một số khách sạn ở gần Lao Plaza Hotel (khách sạn 5 sao) – Nam Phu khu này nhiều người nước ngoài ở, dễ chịu. Khách Sạn gần bờ sông thì cũng có nhiều, giá cả cao hơn. Người VietNam thì có mấy khách sạn hay ở là Mina (đường Lane xang), Chaluenxay và Xayxonbun ở sau ANZ building gần Thatdam (sứ quán Mỹ).

*Một số khách sạn nói được tiếng việt*

Khách sạn Long Dao – ông chủ nói được tiếng Việt. Tel: 865-21-990-386;RiverSide Hotel, Ban Mixay, khách sạn 2 sao – P.O.box 2846 – Vien Tiane, Lao PDR Tel: (856-21) 244390. Kiểm tra Giá phòng tại AgodaChaleunxay Hotel ở đường Khounboulom Road. Xem giá phòng trên Agoda.La Ong Dao Hotel 1, địa chỉ Ban Phon Si Nuan, Nong Chan. Tham khảo giá phòng tại đây.

*Một số khách sạn khác có thể tham khảo qua*

Dragon Lodge Hotel (311-313 Samsenthai Rd, Ban Anou, P.O. Box 2892, Vientiane/ ĐT: +856-21-250114) (giá tham khảo 2/2012 là 130.000K).

Ở khách sạn gần Thad luông thì bạn có thể ở Villa Daraxay Guest House, địa chỉ: 31321 Sisangvone Street, Nongbone, That Luang, Viêng-chăn, Lào. Tel : +856 21 414640. Phòng ốc rất sạch sẽ có sân vườn, từ đây thì có thể đi bộ ra Thad Luông và Patuxay, rất gần khu chợ người việt ở gọi là Chợ Naxay, ở đây các quán ăn người việt rất nhiều, có cả cơm phở Hà Nội, các đầy đủ dịch vụ đổi tiền, giặt quần áo…nhưng có cái bất tiện là nếu đi vào trung tâm, chợ sáng thì phải đi tuktuk khoảng 2km. Thông tin về giá phòng của Villa Daraxay trên Agoda.

Ngoài ra còn nhiều khách sạn nhà nghỉ giá rẻ khác tại Vientiane các bạn check lại trên Agoda, một kênh đặt phòng uy tín và thuận tiện.

*Khách sạn ở Luang Prabang*

Kounxavan Guest House: khuôn viên đẹp, giá từ 7$-10$; SuanPhao Guest House 071 252 229, Vongpanya (7-10$) 071 212 039 hơi xa trung tâm; Marry Guest House có phòng nhìn ra sông Nậm Khan rất đẹp (10$ )071252 325. Thông giá phòng và đặt phòng các Nhà nghỉ trên ở Agoda

*Du lịch Lào

Thủ đô Vientiane*

Nằm trên một đường cong của sông Mekong, Thủ đô Viêng Chăn có một lịch sử trải dài khoảng 1000 sau Công nguyên. Mảnh đất này được thiết lập bởi sự phát triển của vùng đồng bằng phù sa xung quanh. Vientiane trở thành thủ đô của Lào khoảng giữa thế kỷ 16.

Vientiane cũng là mảnh đất chứa đựng nhiều di tích quốc gia quan trọng ở Lào như: That Luang ( Đại Bảo Tháp ) là biểu tượng của chủ quyền Lào và là một biểu tượng của Phật giáo Lào.

*Tới Viêng Chăn bạn nên đi thăm những điểm sau:*

*Chùa Wat Sisaket:* được xây dựng vào năm 1818, đây là một trong những ngôi chùa cổ nhất ở Viêng Chăn. Nó nằm ở trung tâm của thành phố cũ, nơi nó được xây dựng vào năm 1818 bởi vua Anouvong. Phía trong đại sảnh, sân tường có hàng trăm ngôi nhà nhỏ và kệ chứa tổng cộng 6840 tượng Phật. Thời gian mở cửa: hàng ngày từ 08:00 đến 16: 00.

*That Luang Stupa* (Đại Bảo Tháp) Lần đầu tiên được xây dựng vào năm 236 của Lịch Phật giáo (tức 307 năm trước công nguyên), bởi thống sứ đầu tiên của Viêng Chăn, Phaya Chanthabouri Pasitthisack. Đại bảo Tháp giống như một lò cao khoảng 9 mét và rộng 10 mét. Ban đầu được xây dựng vào năm 1566 bởi vua Saysetthathirath, và được trùng tu vào năm 1953. Bảo tháp vàng là cao 45 mét và được cho là chứa một di tích của Đức Phật. Các trung tâm vàng của bảo tháp này lặp lại các đường cong của một bông Hoa Sen kéo dài. Ngày nay nó là di tích văn hóa quan trọng nhất của quốc gia. Mở cửa hàng ngày từ 08:00 đến 16:00.

*Bảo tàng Hor Pha Keo*

Ban đầu, ngôi đền cổ này được xây dựng năm 1565 bởi vua Sayasetthathirath dùng để làm nhà Phật Ngọc 1565-1779. Sau đó nó được xây dựng lại vào năm 1936. Trong năm 1970 chùa được chuyển đổi từ một nơi thờ phụng thành bảo tàng. Và bây giờ nó là khu bảo tàng có chứa nhiều bộ sưu tập quốc gia, các tác phẩm điêu khắc Phật giáo và nhiều hiện vật. Từ sân thượng của Hồ Pra Keo, mọi người có thể có một cái nhìn toàn cảnh hướng ra Phủ Chủ Tịch (trước đây là Cung điện Hoàng gia). Mở cửa hàng ngày từ 08:00 -: 12:00 và 01:00 đến 16:00.

*Tượng đài Patuxay*

Tượng đài kỷ niệm Patuxay được xây dựng vào năm 1957 và có lẽ là điểm nổi bật nhất trong thành phố. Nó nằm trên đại lộ Lanexang. Du khách có thể leo lên đến đỉnh của di tích, và từ đó có thể nhìn toàn cảnh tuyệt đẹp của thành phố Viêng Chăn. Mở cửa hàng ngày từ 08:00 -17:00.

*Vườn Phật Xieng Khuang*

Vườn Phật Xieng Khuang được xây dựng vào năm 1958 trưng bầy một bộ sưu tập các tác phẩm điêu khắc Phật giáo và Ấn Độ giáo, rải rác giữa các khu vườn và cây cối. Vườn Phật được xây dựng cách 28 km về phía nam thủ đô Vientiane ở bên bờ sông Mekong, đối diện bên kia sông là thị trấn Nông Khay của nước Thái Lan. Mở cửa hàng ngày từ 08:00 đến 16:30.

Ngoài ra còn một số điểm du lịch khác như: Chùa Wat Simuang, Thư viện Tri Pitaka, và ngắm Hoàng hôn bên bờ sông Mekong.

Phương tiện đi lại chủ yếu ở Viêng Chăn nói riêng và Lào nói chung là tuk tuk, giống như bên Thái Lan. Nhưng chú ý nếu đi chơi về muộn sẽ khó kiếm xe vì người Lào hầu như gia đình nào cũng đi lại bằng ôtô riêng. Xe tuk tuk ở đây tính tiền theo đầu người chứ không theo khoảng cách, khoảng 10.000kip/người/chuyến. Tuy nhiên nếu đi nhiều người có thể mặc cả từ 50.000kip xuống 30.000kip cho tất cả khoảng 5-6 người.

*Với những điểm thăm quan trên, bạn nên dành thời gian như sau:*

Dành 1/2 ngày đi thăm That Luang, khu chùa nổi tiếng nhất Viên Chăn. Chụp ảnh sẽ rất đẹp.Dành 1/2 ngày nữa để đi Nongkhai – cửa khẩu Lào Thái, cách Viên Chăn 25km, đi rất nhanh, xuất nhập cảnh rất dễ dàng. Vào siêu thị Nongkhai rồi shopping. Nếu có nhiều thời gian hơn nữa thì đi xe bus sang Udon Thani, 1 thành phố khá lớn của Thái Lan, shopping không khác gì Bangkok.Dành thêm 1 ngày nữa để đi các địa điểm khác.

*Ăn uống và Ẩm thực ở Vientiane*

Rất nên ăn thử các món ăn Lào ở nhà hàng Khua Lao – Vietntiane. Đặc sản Món Lạp (dạng như thịt băm trộn với đậu đũa sống thái nhỏ, rau sống và ớt) ăn với xôi. Các món ăn ngon khác ở Lào còn có món nướng (thịt gà, lợn, xúc xích…) ăn cũng ngon. Ở đây có món thịt bò (đảm bảo ko phải thịt trâu) và cá sông Mekong nên nếm thử. Những món khác thì cách chế biến gần giống Việt Nam nhưng cay hơn và mặn hơn. Thực đơn ở đây đơn giản, chỉ quanh quẩn bò, gà, lợn, cá.. hiếm thấy cua đồng ếch nhái như ở Việt Nam, cách chế biến cũng đơn giản hơn nhiều. Đồ uống chủ yếu là bia Lào và nước ngọt đóng chai.

Khu tập trung ăn uống là 2 phố dọc bờ sông Mekong là Fa Ngum và Setthathirath. Dọc đường Fa Ngum có các quán ăn phục vụ du khách, quán vỉa hè, chợ đêm rất dễ ăn uống ở đây. Phía sau, song song với Fa Ngum là đường Setthathirath, có nhiều quán ăn phục vụ người nước ngoài cũng dễ ăn với người Việt. Muốn ăn nhà hàng ngon chút, cảnh đẹp thì bạn có thể đến quán Kong View hoặc Laos Garden để vừa ăn vừa thưởng thức nhạc sống sau 19h30.

*Đổi tiền*: Đại lộ chính Langxane có rất nhiều quầy đổi tiền, nhiều người gốc Việt làm chủ các quầy thu đổi tiền nên bạn dễ dàng đổi tiền USD/VND sang tiền KIP Lào mà không cần phải biết tiếng Lào. Chú ý đổi tiền chủ yếu trong giờ hành chính, đến 17h thôi nhé.

*Mua sắm*: Ở Vientiane thì chợ là nơi có thể mua sắm được kha khá. Chợ sáng (Morning Market – Talat Sao) và Talat Sao Mall (mới xây dựng) là khu mua sắm mà rất nhiều người Việt đến thăm, mua sắm khi dừng ở Vientiane. Chợ sáng có thể mua đồ như: Tầng 1 có quần, áo, điện thoại di động, Tầng 2 có đồ trang sức vàng, bạc, Tầng 3 có khu ăn uống. Ngoài chợ sáng thì có nhiều chợ có thể mua được nhiều hàng hóa khác nhau như chợ Khua Din, chợ Thong Khan Kham, Chợ Trung Quốc. Có 1 siêu thị mới đưa vào hoạt động trong năm nay là D-Mark trên đường Dong Palan cũng khá nhiều đồ giá cả khá hợp lý. Nhưng để đi Shopping thì tốt nhất là bạn nên sang NongKhai, qua cửa khẩu Thái rồi đi shopping bên đó, hàng hóa đa dạng và cũng rẻ hơn bên Lào.

----------


## hangnt

*Chơi gì ở Luang Prabang*

Luang Prabang là cố đô của Vientian, nằm ở phía Bắc, cạnh con sông Mê kông. Nói chung hầu hết các thành phố lớn của Lào đều chạy dọc theo sông Mekong. Là thành phố du lịch nên nơi này toàn bộ chỉ thấy nhà hàng, khách sạn và Tây ba lô. Điểm hấp dẫn nhất ở đây là những cung điện, những dấu tích của một kinh đổ cổ (tựa như Siem Reap hay Huế của VietNam). Bên cạnh đó Luang Prabang còn hấp dẫn du khách bởi các thác nước và hang động (cách Luangpabang 24km).

Để tới được Luangpabang có thể đi bằng xe khách từ Vientian hoặc bằng máy bay. Tuy nhiên nếu không chịu được say xe thì không nên đi xe khách vì quãng đường dài 400km từ Vientian đến Luangpabang thì có đến hơn 200km chỉ là đường đồi núi và cua liên tục. Đi máy bay từ Vientian lên Luangpabang khoảng 600.000 Kip/1 chiều. Nhưng đi xe khách thì sẽ có cơ hội qua Vang Vieng, cũng là một điểm du lịch khám phá với nhiều hoạt động du lịch thể thao mạo hiểm, đây cũng được coi là trung tâm của Packbacker… Các điểm du lịch phải đi ở Luang Prabang:

*Lễ khất thực*

Nghi lễ thường được diễn ra vào những buổi sáng rất sớm (tầm 6h sáng), hàng trăm Nhà Sư từ những Ngôi Chùa ở Luang Prabang bắt đầu đi bộ qua từng con phố và ngõ ngách. Thường thì các nhà sư sẽ đi khất thực ở khu vực xung quanh ngôi Chùa. Mặc dù nghi lễ diễn ra trên toàn bộ thành phố Luang Prabang, nhưng có 2 tuyến phố tập trung nhiều du khách nhất là Th Sakkarin và Th Kamal. Mỗi nhà sư khi đi khất thực đều mang theo một cái bát lớn, kèm theo đó là dây đeo treo trên vai. Đây là nét văn hóa độc đáo của Lào tại Luang Prabang, bạn nên dành thời gian dậy sớm để có thể ngắm nhìn, chụp ảnh, và cảm nhận nét văn hóa truyền thống này.

*Hang động Pak Ou*

Động Pak Ou được nằm ở phía bắc cố đô Luang Prabang trên dòng Mekong và có thể đến bằng thuyền hoặc bằng các phương tiện di chuyển đường bộ. Động Pak Ou nổi tiếng với các tượng Phật nhỏ bao gồm hàng trăm tượng Phật bằng gỗ (đã bị hư hại khá nhiều) được bày trên vách động. Hệ thống tượng Phật ở Pak Ou rất đa dạng, thể hiện rất nhiều hình thái khác nhau của Phật.

*Thác nước Tad Sae*

Thác nước có những bậc thang và không lớn như Kuang Si, nhưng rất đẹp. Bạn có thể tắm ở đó, tham gia cưỡi voi. Bạn sẽ phải đi thuyền để đến được Thác.

*Wat Xieng Thong*

Được xây dựng trong thế kỷ 16 bởi vua Saysetthathirath , ngôi chùa Wat Xieng Thông là một trong những ví dụ thú vị nhất của nghệ thuật và kiến ​​trúc Phật ở Luang Prabang. Nó cũng được cho là một trong những ngôi đền đẹp nhất châu Á. Các trang trí công phu được chạm khắc và mạ vàng chiếc xe tang lễ của nhà vua trước đây được giữ trong một tòa nhà trong sân đền. Ngôi chùa này được sử dụng cho các nghi lễ hoàng gia quan trọng nhất. Thời gian mở cửa: 08:00 đến 05 : 30. Mở cửa hàng ngày. Phí vào cửa : 20.000 kíp (US $ 3)

*Núi Phousi*

Ngọn núi nằm trong trung tâm của thị trấn, du khách sẽ cần phải leo lên 328 bậc thang ngoằn ngoèo để lên tới đỉnh núi. Từ đây bạn sẽ thấy toàn cảnh toàn thành phố. Núi Phousi là Núi Thánh của Luang Prabang, tại các địa điểm trên cùng của nó là ngọn Bảo ThápWat Chomsi cao 20m.

*Chùa That Luang*

Nằm phía sau sân vận động cũ trên đường đến thác Kuang Si. Chùa That Luang được xây dựng trên một gò cao vào năm 1818 bởi vua Manthatourath. Trước năm 1975, Chùa That Luang được sử dụng để tổ chức tang lễ và hỏa táng cho những vị chức sắc cao nhất của đất nước.

*Đi lại ở Luang Prabang*

Đi lại trong nội đô, bạn nên di chuyển bằng xe đạp hoặc đi bộ, giao thông ở đây rất an toàn cho bạn. Nếu đi bộ nhớ chuẩn bị nước uống đầy đủ. Di chuyển từ nội đô LP tới các điểm tham quan ở ngoại thành. Có hai điểm chính nên đến ở ngoại thành là Thác Kuangsi và động Pak Ou, mỗi điểm cách trung tâm thành phố (lấy mốc núi Phousi) khoảng 30km. Xe tuktuk với giá 200.000 kip/xe/7 chỗ. Xe bus nhỏ 50000 kip/người (hình như cũng 7 chỗ). Lưu ý: giá này chưa check rõ là 1 chiều hay 2 chiều. Các bạn đi thì check lại.

Có 3 khu chính nên tới ở Luang Prabang là: khu nội thành, thác Kuangsi và động Pak Ou. Luang prabang được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới, nên chắc phố cổ rất đáng thăm quan.

Đỉnh Phousi: ngắm hoàng hôn, ngắm toàn cảnh Luang Prabang.Khu chợ đêm được mở trên phố Si sa vang vong, là phố chính của thành phố kéo dài từ chân núi phousi. Tới đây bạn có thể mua sắm, chơi, ngắm, ăn.Xem các nhà sư khất thực vào sáng sớm.Thăm chùa: có chùa Wat Xieng Thong là nổi tiếng nhất. Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều đền chùa nhỏ, tiện chùa nào thì ta vào chùa đó.Dạo phố: chụp ảnh, ngắm cảnh, ăn uống và tán tỉnh con dân địa phương.

*Ăn uống ở Luang Prabang*

Đặc điểm ẩm thực của LP là ẩm thực vỉa hè, khẩu vị hơi giống Hà Nội và na ná Thái Lan, đó là: Cay, nồng, nhiều tỏi, nhiều ớt, nhiều mắm, có thảo dược. Một số món được kể đến là: Mỳ nước tại quán Xieng Thong gần Wat Xiang. Gỏi Tam_maak_hung (nộm đu đủ thì phải), xúc xích lào (sai gog), cá xiên nướng, rau hấp thịt heo, bánh dừa rán, pancake chiên bơ, bia lào mấy món này có thể tìm thấy ở chợ đêm. Các món ăn thường ngày như: cơm bình dân, hủ tíu, mỳ thịt với giá khoảng 15000 kip/suất. Buổi sang có: cháo sườn (6000 kip lak), bánh cuốn(10.000 kip), bánh mì kẹp(10.000 kip), xôi lạp(9.000 kip). Nói chung, cứ la cà quanh nội thành Luang Prabang lúc nào đói thì tạt vào quán ven đường mà ăn.

*Tubing ở Vang Vieng*

(tạm dịch là Bơi Phao ở Vang Vieng)

Tubing xuất hiện ở Vang Vieng cách đây vài năm và đã nhanh chóng trở thành một trong những hoạt động thu hút khách du lịch hàng đầu bên cạnh trekking, kayaking, leo vách đá và đi thăm hang động.

Tubing có gì hấp dẫn? điều hấp dẫn đến từ những thứ giản đơn, bạn sẽ được cung cấp một chiếc Phao làm bằng lốp xe, và tự mình bồng bềnh lênh đênh trên dòng nước, thực hiện những bữa party nhỏ và ngắm nhìn những cảnh sắc tuyệt đẹp của Vang Viêng dọc 2 bên dòng sông. Những cảm xúc tuyệt vời đó được trải dài theo thời gian, sẽ rất đặc biệt nếu bạn đi vào chiều muộn, khi những ánh nắng chiều trải dài trên mặt sông, nắng nhẹ nhưng không gắt, một quang cảnh với những sóng nước bạc tạo thành một khung cảnh tuyệt vời. Nếu bạn ưa thích vận động, hãy tham gia cùng những nhóm khách Tây Ba lô, bạn có thể nhẩy từ những thân cây xuống dòng sông, vui đùa và cảm nhận.

*Vientiane đi Nongkhai và các tỉnh đông bắc Thái*

Có 2 tuyến xe, một là từ Vientiane đi Nongkhai, một từ Vientiane đi Udon Thani. 2 tuyến xe này đều khởi hành từ bến sát chợ Talat Sao. Xe chạy 2h, mất 30 phút ở cửa khẩu Nongkhai. Xe không đẹp lắm, nhưng rất thoải mái, mỗi người 1 ghế. Xe sẽ dừng tại cửa khẩu Nongkhai (sau 30 phút). Mình tự vào khai xuất cảnh Lào (phí 10.000 kíp), sau đó đi bộ sang bên Nhập cảnh của Thái. Làm thủ tục xong thì xe buýt sẽ đợi bạn ở phía bên Thái (công ty xe của Thái), và chạy về phía Udon Thani, đường đi rất tốt. Xe buýt sẽ dừng tại bến xe ở UDT (tổng thời gian 2h). Bến xe này cũng là nơi bạn mua vé xe đi Bangkok (Xe Chan travel, 525 Baht, 8h), hay xe trở lại Vientiane. Bạn nên mua vé trước 1-2 ngày vì nhu cầu đi lại khá đông.

*Sát bên xe này có 1 số khách sạn khá tốt và rẻ như:*

Silver Reef (khoảng 700 Baht, xem trên Agoda.com). cách bến xe 2 phút đi bộ. Bạn có thể kéo hành ký sang dễ dàng. Khách sạn này cách Central Plaza và 3 chợ đêm: Precha, Center point, UDT town khoảng 5 phút đi bộ. Phòng rộng, mới, rất tốt.

Udon residence (khoảng 600Baht). Khách Sạn mới mở, cách chợ đêm 3 phút đi bộ. Bạn xem trên Agoda và đặt chỗ. Udon Thani cũng không có nhiều du khách nên phòng trống nhiều.

Ở UDT chỉ có thể đổi tiền (không đổi tiền VND đâu) ở Ngân hàng. ở Tầng 3 của Central Plaza có rất nhiều ngân hàng. Bạn cần mang theo hộ chiếu hay bằng lái xe có ảnh.

Món ăn ngon bạn có thể ghé chợ đêm, thưởng thức món Cá nướng, ăn với bún, rau thơm, nước chấm Thái, bán trước chợ Central point. Món Thit lợn thăn nướng ăn với xôi, và món xôi xoài cũng khá ngon. Chợ đêm Center point và UDT town ở 2 bên Nhà ga trung tâm, kéo dài cả 1 KM. Đi cho biết chợ đêm người ta vui thế nào.

Bên trong Central Plaza rất to, đáng tham quan, dưới tầng hầm có Food Park, thức ăn tàm tạm. Bạn nên thử ăn buffet Sushi chain ở Shabu shi của Oishi, tầng 5 (319 Bath, quá ngon và rẻ, Sushi, Cá saba nướng, tempura tôm, lẩu dây chuyền, kem, nước uống), có Robinson, Tops, Watson, Booths, … để mua mỹ phẩm.

*Thông tin thêm*

Liên lạc: Nếu ở Lào một thời gian dài, có thể mua SIM điện thoại mới, nhưng nhớ phải gọi qua VOIP (mã 118, 177..) thì còn khoảng 2.000kip/phút, nếu không thì cước gọi quốc tế trực tiếp sẽ gấp 10 lần. SIM ở đây cũng rẻ khoảng 50K kip có tài khoản 25K kip. Có cả mạng cho nhắn tin miễn phí về Việt Nam.

Chi phí: Ở Lào, ngoài ô tô rẻ hơn VN khoảng 30%, còn lại các nhu yếu phẩm đều đắt gấp đôi Việt Nam. VD như 1 cây kem Wall bên đó là 8.000 kip, tương đương với 16.000vnd. Mọi chi tiêu cần cẩn thận và nên hỏi giá, mặc cả trước.

*Những điều kiêng kị khi du lịch ở Lào*

Không nên ôm eo phụ nữ, hôn tay hoặc có hành động sàm sỡ phụ nữ. Đây là hành động tối kỵ ở Lào. Nếu bạn muốn tỏ thái độ thân thiện thì cũng nên giữ khoảng cách và lịch sự. Ngay cả ở những điểm dịch vụ massage mà bạn cũng có hành động treo ghẹo thì người chủ sẽ báo cảnh sát và lập tức bạn bị xử phạt.Nếu bạn muốn được chụp ảnh chung với một cô gái bản xứ xinh đẹp? điều đó hoàn toàn có thể được. Tuy nhiên, khi chụp chung, bạn nên cất gọn 2 tay ra đằng sau lưng hoặc để hết ra phía trước, tuyệt nhiên không được vi phạm, nếu không bạn sẽ thấy “hậu quả” ngay sau đó.Kiêng có hành động sờ, hay vỗ đầu một người Lào (đặc biệt là đàn ông). Đây được coi là một hành động xúc phạm nặng nề, thậm chí có thể dẫn đến đánh nhau.Không nên nài nỉ khi người ta đã không muốn cho bạn xem hay sờ vào một vật nào đó. Bởi có thể chúng là đồ đặc biệt và họ không muốn bạn đụng tới.Lào là một đất nước tôn thờ Đạo Phật. Do đó khi đến thăm chùa chiền, bạn không được làm mất trật tự, ăn mặc hở hang hay có những lời nói khiếm nhã, trêu ghẹo. Bạn không nên quay lưng vào tượng Phật, chú ý tới các biển cấm và qui định ở đây.Ở Lào không giống Việt Nam, đường phố không có tình trạng bấm còi inh ỏi, bạn nên biết cách tham gia giao thông mà không cần sử dụng Còi, chỉ dùng khi cần thiết.Ý thức chấp hành luật giao thông ở nước này rất cao. Người ta cũng nhường nhịn nhau khi đang lưu thông. Bạn cũng cần biết nhường đường khi đi vào đường ưu tiên hoặc từ đường phụ đi ra đường chính.Khi đi qua một làng bản mà bạn thấy nơi cổng vào làng có một sợi dây kết bằng bông vải giăng ngang hoặc một ký vật, một ký hiệu đặc biệt, tục gọi Tà-léo – tùy địa phương, thì phải hiểu là dân trong làng này cấm người lạ vào làng. Thường là vì trong làng đang có trường hợp bệnh lạ hay người chết một cách khó hiểu có thể gây sự truyền nhiễm, hoặc hôm đó nhằm một ngày kiêng cử của làng.Khi ngủ ở nhà người bản xứ, bạn không được hướng đầu về phía cửa ra vào.Buổi tối, bạn không nên cắt tóc hay cạo râu. Bạn phải kiêng cắt tóc vào ngày thứ tư và kiêng gội đầu vào ngày thứ năm.Bạn không được giã cối, trống trong nhà người ta hay là chui qua dây mà ở trên có phơi áo quần của phụ nữ.

*Một số liên hệ hữu ích*

Nếu bạn có chút Tiếng Anh có thể tự đi, nếu có chút khó khăn thì có thể liên hệ các số sau.

Tại Vientian : Anh Pen Khăm: đt tại Lào: 020 665 4605. Muốn đi ăn Lẩu Buffe thì gọi cho anh Pen và vẫy tuk tuk để đi, anh sẽ nói chuyện với người lái xe Tuk tuk. Mọi khó khăn hay thắc mắc hỏi anh Pen sẽ ổn thỏa vì anh nói tiếng Việt rất tốt và nhiệt tình.Tại Luang PraBang : Anh Saipon : điện thoại VN 0123 9485 742. Anh Saipon sẽ gọi điện về Lào để nhờ người nhà hỏi giúp xe và khách sạn nếu các bạn có vấn đề gì trong việc liên hệ.Tại Xiêng Khoảng : Anh Khămsay: đt tại Lào : 020 554 9590 Khi cả đoàn đến Luông PraBang liên hệ với anh Khămsay. Cả đoàn sẽ được bà Piu Lavan đón và nghỉ tại nhà nghỉ của bà khi tới Xiêng Khoảng. Nhà nghỉ này bình dân giá cả ổn thỏa và có thể nhờ nấu. Bà Liu nói được tiếng Viet. Khi về có thể hỏi hoặc nhờ bà mua vé.

----------


## vantaivietlao

Đã có tuyến xe khách giường nằm chất lượng cao chính thức từ Tp.HCM đi Viêng Chăn ( Lào ) trong vòng 1 ngày.

- *Giờ xuất bến và địa điểm:*

+ Thứ 2 – 4 – 6 lúc 6h00 tại bến xe Miền Đông, Sài Gòn (Từ Sài Gòn đi Lào)
+ Thứ 3 – 5 – 7 lúc 18h00 tại bến xe Km số 9, Viêng Chăn (Từ Lào về Sài Gòn)

Quý khách xuống *Pakse* giá vé sẽ là 800k VNĐ.

 - *Lộ trình:*

+ Khởi hành từ bến xe Miền Đông (TP.HCM) - cửa khẩu Hoa Lư ( Bình Phước)  – Quốc Lộ 13 - Quốc Lộ 7 – Quốc lộ 13 (địa phận Campuchia) – về  *Champasac (Pakse)* - Savanathet (Savanh) – Thakhet (Khammuon) -  Polikhamxay (Patxanh) – Vientiane.  

*Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn có dịch vụ chuyển phát nhanh hàng nhỏ lẻ từ Sài Gòn đi Lào trong vòng 1 ngày, đảm bảo đúng giờ đúng tiến độ.

* Về vận chuyển hàng hóa cồng kềnh, hàng to, hàng máy móc, chúng tôi có kho bãi bên KCN Tân Bình.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết đặt vé và vận chuyển hàng hóa vui lòng liên hệ:*

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DL VẬN TẢI XNK VIỆT LÀO* 

*Địa chỉ*: 298 Điện Biên Phủ, Phường 22, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP. HCM.
*Phone*: *0907.688.660 (Ms. Trân)*– Fax: (08).6294.4308
*Email*: *vantaivietlao@gmail.com*
*Website*: http://vanchuyenvietlao.com/xe-khach-di-lao/

----------

